# Another Pm-25mv



## GlennS (Mar 6, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I just got off the phone with a very nice lady, I didn't catch her name but I'm guessing it may have been Nicole, from whom I ordered a PM-25MV Mill. 

She patiently explained that this next bunch of these mills are scheduled to leave (their country country of manufacture (I didn't ask what that country was)) the 20th of this month. Transit time is approximately 4 weeks. Then however long it takes "the guys" to open-inspect-etc and ship out from their location. I'm hoping to have it late April-early May timeframe 

I'm really excited now that it's ordered and paid for!! This will be my first mill, I did stretch my original budget a bit but from all I've read it will be worth it. 

Now the wait begins. Meanwhile it gives me time to prepare a place for it in my garage and work on my lathes. 

I'll post back here when I learn more on the status of the mill. Pics too. 

Glenn


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 6, 2015)

Congrats and welcome to the family!


----------



## dlhoulton (Mar 6, 2015)

Well welcome to the club/family of PM25MV owners. There's starting to be quiet a few of us. Ordered mine a couple of weeks ago also, but not scheduled to ship till same time frame as yours. Even though were not likely to meet in person, I'm  sure our machines will bump into each other in China, on the boat to the U.S. and then at Quality Machine Tools in Pittsburgh, PA.


----------



## GlennS (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks guys. 

I really wasn't sure if I should have started a new thread for this, but I also didn't want to hijack someone else's thread.  With that said as far as I'm concerned anyone wishing to post about their new PM-25MV in this thread is welcome to, I will not consider it a hijack. 

The mobile base looks like a good idea to me. Has anyone using one had any issues with stability?

Glenn


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't have my PM mounted on a mobile base, but I do have it mounted on a 40" roll around tool box lower. 

For stability, I made some oversized machinist jacks and put them under the end of the tool box where the swivel wheels are mounted. Other than having to get down on the floor to adjust when leveling the tool box they work very well.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh, and the tool box is a perfect place to store all your cutters/tools/vises/rotary tables etc.


----------



## brav65 (Mar 6, 2015)

Congratulations!  I too am a PM-25 owner.  I think you will be very happy.  I have mine on a mobile base from Grizzly.  It came with 4 casters and two adjustable feet that you could screw down to level it out.  I was not happy with that arrangement, so I replaced the caster with 4 adjustable casters that have feet you can lower to stabilize the machine.  That worked great.  I used Bills suggestion mentioned above to mount my mini lathe on a tool box, that works great too.  


I have been working in steel, aluminum and brass, and am very happy with the capabilities of the machine.  I have everything dialed in and am getting repeatable results at half a thou when I take my time.  I am very pleased.


----------



## Muskt (Mar 8, 2015)

Greetings.

I'm Jerry, recently of Alaska--Now living in Eastern America. 
While living in Alaska, I had a small home shop in my garage.  I had a G4000 lathe and Go519 mill. 
I fabricated tables/benches for both of them.  Both worked very well.  Both required welding, which many do not have access to.
Both of my benches are depicted on my website.  I intentionally did not include many dimensions; but, the pics may prove valuable to anyone desiring to create one similar to mine for his shop.

http://www.akpilot.net/Mill Table/Mill Table.html

http://www.akpilot.net/bench/Lathe bench.html

My new mill PM-932PDF has arrived (but still sitting while the shop is wired/insulated/drywalled/etc.)
I hope to see a PM-12x36 soon.

I can't believe that it has been colder and snowier here in Eastern America that Anchorage for a good portion of this never-ending winter.

Jerry (recently of Anchorage)

PS -- Please don't consider this a hijack, I just thought some may find inspiration for their benches from mine.


----------



## GlennS (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello Jerry,

Thank you for posting this.  The PM25 actually comes with its own base/cabinet, but I do have a 9" SouthBend Lathe I need a cabinet for and this does give me a good idea. I have worked with wood most of my life (hobby level) and have been planning to make the entire bench of wood. Since I do have access to some welders I am reconsidering, I like the design of metal frame and wood skin. 

Glenn


----------



## GlennS (Apr 15, 2015)

dlhoulton said:


> Well welcome to the club/family of PM25MV owners. There's starting to be quiet a few of us. Ordered mine a couple of weeks ago also, but not scheduled to ship till same time frame as yours. Even though were not likely to meet in person, I'm  sure our machines will bump into each other in China, on the boat to the U.S. and then at Quality Machine Tools in Pittsburgh, PA.



Well I think our machines are well acquainted by now, even if we don't ever meet in person. I'm getting excited to receive mine and start getting to know it myself.


----------

